# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بکاپ گرفتن از دیتا بیس sql مربوط به نرم افزار primavera p6

## alirayaneh

چطور باید از دیتا بیس SQLServer  مربوط به نرم افزار پریماورا p6 توی یه سیستم بکاپ بگیرم و اون بکاپ رو توی سیستم های دیگه ریستور کنم تا که بشه توی اون سیستم ها هم ازش استفاده کرد ؟
من یبار این کارو کردم ولی توی هیچ سیستم بجز سیستم که ازش بکاپ گرفته بودم نتونستم استفاده کنم

----------


## mohsendokht

احتمالا به خاطر یکسان نبودن مسیر بانک های اطلاعاتی شما میباشد. لذا در بخش تنظیمات restore مسیر پیش فرض را تصحیح کنید.

----------

